# Ich würde Frösche haben



## funnyday (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich habe meinen Teich auf ca. 300 L vergrößert. Er hat eine Tiefe von 1 Meter. Ich sitze so oft ich kann davor und beobachte alles was da so rumkreucht und -fleucht.
Ich würde mich so freuen, wenn auch mal __ Frösche oder __ Molche kommen würden. Da der Garten mitten in Berlin, also am Hauptbahnhof ist, denke ich, dass ich kein Glück haben werde. Oder hat jemand andere Erfahrungen? Gibt es Stadtfrösche????


----------



## funnyday (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder....


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Hallo Funny
richtig toll geworden 
wenn ich ein heimatloser Frosch wäre, würde ich glatt zu Dir kommen .


----------



## funnyday (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Hallo Jolantha,
das ist zwar nicht die Antwort die ich höhren wollte aber total lieb von dir. Danke schön


----------



## funnyday (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Peinlich, mein Deutsch war auch schon mal besser....


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Also keine Sorge es gibt mit Sicherheit Frösche etc. bei dir dauert nur bis sie deinen Teich finden hat bei mir auf dem Land auch 2 Jahr gedauert bis endlich mal ein Erdkröten Paar aufgetaucht ist.


----------



## elkop (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

ich glaube auch, dass frösche oder __ kröten deinen hübschen teich finden werden.
ich bin mit meinem miniteich am land, aber frösche habe ich leider keine. kröten jedoch habens heuer erstmals nach drei jahren so richtig getrieben in meinem teich


----------



## KomaX (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Habe leider auch noch Keine Fröschlis in meinem Mini, aber ich hoffe noch, schon alleine, weil meine Frau Keine mag! 
Aber einfach warten, entweder sie kommen, oder nicht! Die Natur einfach machen lassen.


----------



## libsy (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Frösche und __ Kröten kommen auch in der Stadt.
Im Frühjahr waren die Erdkröten da und jetzt sind mindestens 4 Grasfrösche immer in meinem Teich und Rand.


----------



## derseeberger (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Bei mir sind es schon zu viel davon für die Ohren zumindest.

Gruß Thomas

P.S. Bleiben Frösche wenn sie Umgesiedelt werden ?


----------



## Sandra1976 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Hallo,
unser Teich geht jetzt in das dritte Jahr und wir haben dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal Frösche gehabt. Nach dem Ablaichen waren Sie allerdings mit Sack und Pack wieder verschwunden. Ich kenne einen Teichbesitzer in der Stadt und der hat jedes Frösche und __ Molche in seinem Teich. Hat allerdings dort ein bisschen länger gedauert bis sie sich angesiedelt hatten. Seitdem sind sie jedes Jahr treu zurück gekommen.
Das wird dir bestimmt mit deinem Teich auch so gehen, vorallem, da er sehr naturnah gebaut ist. 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## rumbalotte (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*



derseeberger schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es schon zu viel davon für die Ohren zumindest.
> 
> Gruß Thomas
> 
> P.S. Bleiben Frösche wenn sie Umgesiedelt werden ?




Moinsen,

Frösche umsiedeln???


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Moin,

da hat Henning recht. Das Umsiedeln der Frösche ist verboten. Ausserdem hört das Gequake auch bald wieder auf. Ist ja nur während der Paarungszeit.


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Also ich freu mich über meine 2,1 Erdkröten  sollen sie quaken wie sie wollen.
__ Molche sind bei mir bereits im ersten Jahr eingezogen und das zu hauf inzwischen sind es minestens 15 Stück!


----------



## derseeberger (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Mit dem Umsiedeln war als Frage gemeint.

Bei mir würde es nicht auffallen wenn 10-15 Fehlen würden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kleene162 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

einfache dürfte es sein, den Laich umzusiedeln, da die Frösche ja immer dahin zurückkehren, wo sie geboren wurden.....


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*



kleene162 schrieb:


> einfache dürfte es sein, den Laich umzusiedeln, da die Frösche ja immer dahin zurückkehren, wo sie geboren wurden.....



Hi

Diese These versteh ich immer noch nicht. Demnach würde es nur einen Teich geben, indem es Frösche gibt und sie würden sich nicht verbreiten. Irgendwas kann da ja so nicht stimmen...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

Thomas und Kleene,

noch einmal ganz deutlich: *Das Umsiedeln von Fröschen, deren Kaulquappen und deren Laich ist  gesetzlich verboten, weil diese Tiere wie alle einheimischen Amphibien in Deutschland streng geschützt sind! *

Noch so ein Tip und es gibt 

Soweit ich weiß, gilt das übrigens genauso in Österreich und der Schweiz!

Michael,

das gilt auch eher für __ Kröten - darum ja immer die Krötenwanderungen. __ Frösche sind da wohl flexibler, wenn sie auf Wanderschaft ein schönes Teichlein entdecken bzw. ihr Heimatbiotop verschwunden ist (leider häufiger der Fall) oder schlichtweg wegen Überfüllung geschlossen.
Ich denke, auch das Nahrungsangebot beeinflusst die Umzugsfreudigkeit.

Kröten scheinen da weniger flexibel. Ich kenne leider einen Fall, wo die Kröten mehrere Jahre jedes Frühjahr traurig auf dem Rasen saßen, wo vorher ihr Teich war


----------



## Andreas A. (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Diese These versteh ich immer noch nicht. Demnach würde es nur einen Teich geben, indem es Frösche gibt und sie würden sich nicht verbreiten. Irgendwas kann da ja so nicht stimmen...
> 
> Grüße Michael



Hallo Michael,
das hast Du sehr richtig erkannt. Die Laichplatz- oder Geburtsorttreue ist bei verschiedenen Amphibienarten aber auch im Vergleich der Individuen der selben Art recht unterschiedlich ausgebildet. Bei den Erdkröten ist die Geburtsorttreue sehr hoch, d. h. ein großer Anteil der Individuen (aber nicht alle) kommen zum Geburtsgewässer zurück um dort selber abzulaichen. Arten die in temporären Gewässer oder Pioniergewässern bevorzugt leben wie z. B. die __ Kreuzkröte haben einen geringeren Anteil an Individuen, die zu ihrem Geburtsort zurückkehren.
In sehr dynamischen Landschaften wie z. B. Flussauen sind auch Erdkrötenpopulation nachgewiesen, die eine geringere Geburtsorttreue besitzen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## StefanBO (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Zu den einzelnen Punkten:

Ob Amphibien an Teichen in der Stadt auftauchen, hängt vom Umfeld ab. Das Wasser wird ja "nur" zum Ablaichen benötigt, es wird auch ein geeigneter Sommer- und Winterlebensraum benötigt. Wenn also z.B. Parks und Waldgebiete in der Nähe sind, mit ausreichendem Nahrungsangebot, und nicht durch stärker befahrene Straßen abgetrennt, können dort durchaus Amphibien langfristig überleben und auch welche am Gartenteich auftauchen.

Laich umzusiedeln ist abgesehen vom gesetzlichen Verbot sehr oft eine ziemlich schlechte Idee, da dieser recht empfindlich ist und passende Bedingungen benötigt (Temperatur/Sonneneinstrahlung, pH-Wert des Wassers). Ein "schöner Gartenteich mit sauberem Wasser" reicht nicht aus. Mal ganz abgesehen von den *artspezifischen Ansprüchen* der einzelnen Arten.

Was nützt es, wenn die Larven durchkommen, die erwachsenen Tiere das Gewässer aber nicht als Laichgewässer akzeptieren, oder keine geeigneten Landlebensräume vorhanden sind?

Auch bei den __ Kröten gibt es Pionierarten, Frösche sind es allerdings typischerweise nicht! Wenn hier von Kröten die Rede ist, sind oft (nur!) Erdkröten gemeint. Diese werden bereits auf ihr Geburtsgewässer geprägt und kehren fast immer zu diesem zurück. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel - sonst würden ja  niemals neue Gewässer angenommen.

Grasfrösche werden wohl erst auf das erste Laichgewässer geprägt, was oft das Geburtsgewässer sein wird, aber eben nicht sein muß.

Nach dieser Prägung werden die Amphibien immer wieder versuchen, ihr "eigenes" Gewässer zu erreichen.

Fast alle Amphibien wandern zwischen ihren verschiedenen Lebensräumen (Laichgewässer, Sommerlebensraum, Überwinterung), nicht nur Erdkröten.


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Hm, und ich hab mich gefreut, dass in unserem Garten ständig eine __ Erdkröte gelebt hat und erwarte noch sehnsüchtig die ersten Kaulquappen. Dieses Jahr habe ich sie leider nicht mehr gesehen.
Vielleicht ist sie zur Konkurrenz. In etwas Entfernung höre ich es immer quaken.

Wenn ich Kaulquappen aus einem Planschbecken in den Teich umsetze ist das aber erlaubt, oder ;-)

Grüße


----------



## misudapi (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Hallo Funnyday
ich wohne in  Herzen vom Ruhrgebiet und bekommen mit, wie jedes Jahr die Frösche um die Halden herum immer zahlreicher werden (damit auch lauter).  Irgendwann hast du bestimmt auch ein Fröschlein in dein Teich.
Ruhrgebiet und Berlin  sich, glaub ich, gleich im Bezug auf Tierleben in der Stadt. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Limnos (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Hi

Mitten in der Stadt kann man höchstens Erdkröten und Grasfrösche erwarten (wenn überhaupt) Beide sind aber nur zeitweilige Gäste Februar-April, Ihre Kaulquappen etwas länger. Ein Froschkonzert kann man von beiden nicht erwarten, da das bekannten Quaken nur von den Grünfröschen (Teich- Wasser- __ Seefrosch) praktiziert wird. Die sind es auch, die noch nach dem Laichen am Teich bleiben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## nik (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Hallo,

hier ist es sehr nahe Frankfurt und unser Garten inzwischen als eher zentral denn Ortsrandlage zu bezeichnen, aber Großstadt ist das sicher nicht.
Genau die erwähnten Erdkröten und Grasfrösche hat es hier. Die Erdkröten sind nur während der Laichzeit da, omnipräsent, verschwinden dann wieder und sind auch das restliche Jahr so gut wie nicht mehr wahrnehmbar.
Bei den Grasfröschen sieht das ganz anders aus. Die haben ihre Plätze am Teichlein, im Garten und sind das ganze Jahr präsent. Ich könnte nicht mal sagen zur Laichzeit wäre mehr los. Die sind ja recht früh im Jahr, es ist noch kühl, man sieht sie sogar wenig, aber dann sind die Laichballen da.

In meinem Thread zum Teichlein gibt es eigentlich immer Bilder zu Grasfröschen. Wenn wir Besuch haben, kann ich idR. einen __ Grasfrosch zeigen. Es mag ja etwas am Abwandern der Grasfrösche nach dem Laichgeschäft dran sein, aber hier ist das so wenig so, dass ich mich frage, wie es zu solch unterschiedlichen Beschreibungen kommt. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## funnyday (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Hallo, an alle die mir schon geantwortet haben..
Ich könnte  ohne Probleme ein paar Frösche oder Kaulquappen aus dem Teich meiner Mama bekommen, mach ich aber nicht, da mir die Frösche dann leid tun. Wenn sie nämlich wieder abziehen, werden sie bestimmt überfahren oder was weiß ich. Das würde mich fertig machen. Ich, der Froschtöter. Also, dann muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und warten
Dann schau ich mir lieber meine __ Wasserläufer, Rollegel, __ Käfer, Libellenlarven und was da noch so rumkreucht und fleucht an.

Sollte sich mal einer bei mir sehen lassen, werde ich euch das berichten.
Liebe Grüße
Babette


----------



## Razz (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Der ist ja wirklich toll geworden. Ich lebe auch in der Stadt und auch zu mir haben sich schon Frösche verirrt, also gib die Hoffnung noch nicht auf.


----------



## kleene162 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

es ist ja gut und wichtig, dass die tiere vor uns menschen beschützt werden sollen, aber wo bitte liegt denn der unterschied, ob ich einen Stör in meinen Teich setzte, damit er die ganze Froschbrut in Grenzen halte, oder ich nehme einen kleinen Teil des Laichs und gebe es einem befreundeten Teichfreund? ich meine in letzterem Falle hab ich ja die Absicht, dass sie es Überleben, in ersterem Falle nich........


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Das Thema wurde hier grade erklärt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39457


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich würde  Frösche haben*

Hi Babette,

wenn Du den kleinen Teich "ausbruchsicher" einfrieden kannst könntest Du dort zwar auch keine heimischen Amphibien halten, aber ihn z.B für die __ chinesische Rotbauchunke als sommerliches Freiluftterrarium verwenden

MfG Frank


----------

